# RF T152-S or T252-S component sets



## mrcllusb (May 29, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has heard or have either of these two component sets installed? I've got a 200.00 component set budget.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Are you set on the RF brand? there are a lot of options out there.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

For a little bit more then 200$ I have seen HAT Imagine up for sale.


----------

